# VERY Proudly Presenting....



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

At the ripe old age of 30 months...
In just 8 shows....

ROSEWOOD LITTLE GIANT, UTILITY DOG!!!
(my first one!)

A.K.A. The Tito Monster!

Just to add to the brags, Tito has only shown in AKC obedience a total of 15 times. 3 in Novice, resulting in the CD, 4 in Open, resulting in the CDX plus one extra leg, and now 8 in Utility, resulting in the UD!

I simply could not be more proud of my little boy.

A funny story from the ring...I arrived breathless from the breed ring. Told the judge, who happens to breed/show goldens, that I had just run over from breed and had to catch my breath. She looked down at Tito and said, "with THAT dog???" 
I said "sheeeesh, he's not THAT ugly!!!!"
She got all embarrassed and said, "no no, he's gorgeous. But NO ONE shows in breed and utility in the same show, I was just shocked."
I had to laugh!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Way to go Tito (and handler) You are very right he is "not that ugly" :::


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

Big CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Congrats!.
Way too ugly to stay with you!.Just send him,my way,lol!.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Good for you, Barb! Way to go!!!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Well done Team Tito!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Barb! You just told me in another thread he needed a handler! YOU'RE NUTS! This is amazing work - WAY TO GO, TITO!!!!!


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Very impressive! A big congratulations and continued good luck. I would think that the ultimate goal is OTCH/CH. You can do it Tito!


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations to both of you!!
Can I hear a :woot2:!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

WOW!!! I'm impressed. Big congrats to you both. And he's drop dead gorgeous !!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

No, he needs a handler in the BREED ring...you'll notice I didn't tell any *interesting stories* about this weekend in breed.....





Bogey's Mom said:


> Barb! You just told me in another thread he needed a handler! YOU'RE NUTS! This is amazing work - WAY TO GO, TITO!!!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

CH/OTCH/MACH/MH/TDX, why stop with just a CH/OTCH ? 

oh and how can I possibly forget Tito's favorite title of all....

U-JJ (UKC Junior Jumper Title, Dock diving)!!!





rappwizard said:


> Very impressive! A big congratulations and continued good luck. I would think that the ultimate goal is OTCH/CH. You can do it Tito!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Yay Tito!!! Congrats to you both!!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Haha...lovely story line that went with it! Congratulations Barb! I know you worked VERY hard for this to happen! =]


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey!!! That is so awesome!! I've been waiting since that last thread for this news! Tito's a pretty impressive young guy--and from this end of the computer we think he looks hot, hot, HOT


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow! I'm very impressed. That is fantastic to get through utility at only 2 1/2 years old. A big congrats and he is a very good looking boy!


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Tito is a stunner. Beautiful face and eyes. And congrats on the titles (I have no idea of what those initials mean--but evidently Tito did something reallllllllllly special!)

Way to go!

SJ


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

WOW AWESOME!!!!
So impressive! You two are great! 
Congratulations!!!!!!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I am just floating on air still! 
I have another cute story from the ring yesterday....I also did a breed/obedience thing yesterday. I was wearing a black skirt that's tight at the top, but rather somewhat wide at the bottom.
On the second article, he somehow managed to get his head sort of under my skirt...with the article in his mouth...
Not totally under, but enough that I had to lift my skirt to take the article from him! Sheesh, the things we do to our dogs!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

You are an amazing trainer. Utility Dog is a title I dream about, and I am so wowed by you two!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow - congratulations  And Tito is way too handsome not to show in both LOL


----------



## DCPakaMOM (Feb 15, 2009)

Now that is one AMAZING BRAG! You should be shouting from the rooftops, floating up in the clouds, not to descent for a very long time! What an accomplishment! 

Plus - he IS lovely!!!! Way to go! Heck, your post is so exciting to me, think I will just go and read it again!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

it's so wonderful to have you guys to share this with!
hugs to all!
Barb


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

Congratulations Barb!No He's not ugly at all!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Congratulations to you and Tito! That's fantastic!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

YAY Tito and Barb!!!! I knew this brag would be coming shortly, I am glad I was back from vacation to hear it!

:You_Rock_

I rather enjoy hearing stories of you rushing from ring to ring : I think it all adds to the fun of the whole owner/handler thing!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

OMG BARB!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!

:banana:arty: :banana:arty::banana:arty: :banana:arty::banana:arty: :banana:arty::banana:arty: :banana:arty:

We have a woman at our training facility who does breed with her Malamute, and agility. At a show last year she ran from the breed ring to agility. She did not have time to change. She was running in her black dress. She looked like an Amish woman running agility too funny.


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

WAY TO GO BARB AND TITO!!!!!  I KNEW you guys would do it!!! There needs to be more Goldens out there (and more owner-handlers) that are willing to do what you do!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Excellent! Congratulations!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Tito has that big, blocky head just like Gilmour does. Handsome 

Does he have any Pebwin or Lycinan lines in him? They really do look similar in the head.



hotel4dogs said:


> At the ripe old age of 30 months...
> In just 8 shows....
> 
> ROSEWOOD LITTLE GIANT, UTILITY DOG!!!
> ...


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> Tito has that big, blocky head just like Gilmour does. Handsome
> 
> Does he have any Pebwin or Lycinan lines in him? They really do look similar in the head.


I do love his sweet face as well. I see a Faera head.. jmo lol.


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

Woohoo! You're both awesome!


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

OMG--you must be so proud you are BURSTING! Bring out the steak for the Tito Monster--and one for you too, you both deserve it. What a team.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

BIG CONGRATS to both Tito and you, Barb. :appl:

That is really a VERY impressive feat to put a UD on any dog in just 8 trials never mind your first UD. :dblthumb2 You guys are the kind of team us others grit our teeth when we congratulate due to our extreme disdain and jealousy.  Just kidding!? :agree::crossfing


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

HOORAY! Huge congrats to you both! :--king:


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Fear not Team Tito fans... Barb and Tito will get to do EVEN MORE running now!! Between the breed ring, the Open B ring, and the Utility B ring we should have some great stories coming soon!! 

Julie and Jersey


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Tito you are AWESOME!!!!!!! Congradulations!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

did you really see that, or did you know Faera's Starlight is his grandpa on his father's side, with Faera's Done in Tripicate (Trio) being his grandpa on his mother's side!! So yes,nice Faera background.
Nuttinbutgoldens...Faera's Starlight has several Pebwin dogs in his pedigree, so you are right, too!
But at shows, people often walk up and ask me if he's from Faera lines, so I think that's the most prominent. From the limited I've seen, the Faera dogs have a unique head, but also tend to be shorter in the body than a lot of goldens you see out right now. But then, I haven't seen many dogs so I could be off on that observation. 




goldengirls550 said:


> I do love his sweet face as well. I see a Faera head.. jmo lol.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I want to give my sincerest thanks for all the kind words and congratulations you guys have offered me. It means a lot to me, it really does. I've read this thread over and over and over so I can keep enjoying it.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Way To GO! That is soooo cool! And the Tito Monster is beautiful!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Jersey's Mom said:


> Fear not Team Tito fans... Barb and Tito will get to do EVEN MORE running now!! Between the breed ring, the Open B ring, and the Utility B ring we should have some great stories coming soon!!
> 
> Julie and Jersey


Oooo, I am looking forward to that!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Barb, heartiest congratulations to you and your handsome youngster on your great accomplishment! I'll bet you fall asleep with a big ole grin on your face


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I bet she still has big ole grin!  I think you get to wear that one for at least a week.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

oops, double post


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

WOW!!! Thats very very impressive! Way to go and keep up the good work with Tito the awesomo!!


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

WOOHOO congrats!


----------

